# The Pat Tillman Funeral



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone see the video of his brother at the funeral? Took some guts to get up there and say that but it was fitting under the circumstances. I doubt a Christian would appreciate an atheist at their funeral spouting off on how there is no afterlife.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 19, 2012)

I listened to some of it once on the radio.....I think the brother got some time on Bill Maher's show for it.

I don't care what is said at my funeral.....I have actually left directions with the wife that there is not to be one after my demise.  If there is, I hope it's more about BBQ than death.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2012)

Just watched it, very touching.....


I also watched the video of Pats brother on Mahar's show. I think he used the word "disrespectful" as it relates to the people that came to his brother's funeral and told everyone he was with God. I think Pat's brother is a sad person. I don't understand why someone can't take a compliment because they don't accept the premise of the compliment.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 19, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Just watched it, very touching.....
> 
> 
> I also watched the video of Pats brother on Mahar's show. I think he used the word "disrespectful" as it relates to the people that came to his brother's funeral and told everyone he was with God. I think Pat's brother is a sad person. I don't understand why someone can't take a compliment because they don't accept the premise of the compliment.



I've always found it distasteful that religious people use funerals as an opportunity to spread their agenda but if that is what the deceased would have wanted then their wishes should be respected. If that is not what the deceased would have wanted then yes it is very disrespectful and even more so when done by a politician under those circumstances. It would be no different from a muslim or hindu speaking at the funeral of a christian and not even having enough consideration to find out what their beliefs were and instead expressing their own religious views about what happened to the christian. The family might well consider that as insulting even if it was well intended.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I've always found it distasteful that religious people use funerals as an opportunity to spread their agenda but if that is what the deceased would have wanted then their wishes should be respected. If that is not what the deceased would have wanted then yes it is very disrespectful and even more so when done by a politician under those circumstances. It would be no different from a muslim or hindu speaking at the funeral of a christian and not even having enough consideration to find out what their beliefs were and instead expressing their own religious views about what happened to the christian. The family might well consider that as insulting even if it was well intended.



Agreed. IMO, the folks who spoke at the funeral who didn't know Pat was an atheist, probably shouldn't have been speaking in the first place.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Dec 3, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Agreed. IMO, the folks who spoke at the funeral who didn't know Pat was an atheist, probably shouldn't have been speaking in the first place.


I'd bet he isn't an atheist now.


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

ThomasCobb123 said:


> I'd bet he isn't an atheist now.



yea, because he's dead. he isn't anything.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow.    i just looked up the funeral on Youtube. 

Firstly, what a potty mouth.   Most people that use the F-word at least try to clean up their speech in public.   To him there obviously is no right or wrong....and he could have cared less about children present.   lol    

Reminds me of Pat's final words as he was getting shot....

he thought he was immune to death apparently...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Reminds me of Pat's final words as he was getting shot....



I've never heard about that. Do you know where I could find it?


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

I just remember reading about the incident....he was under fire, apparently friendly fire, and was yelling "I'm Pat F***ing Tillman!" as if his fame should get him out of the situation.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2012)

Is this what you're talking about?

The chaplain said that O’Neal told him he was hugging the ground at Tillman’s side, “crying out to God, help us. And Tillman says to him, ‘Would you shut your (expletive) mouth? God’s not going to help you; you need to do something for yourself, you sniveling ...”


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I just remember reading about the incident....he was under fire, apparently friendly fire, and was yelling "I'm Pat F***ing Tillman!" as if his fame should get him out of the situation.



Yea, I just read that too. 

Message to Pat and his brother: You stay classy San Diego


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 4, 2012)

lol     good one, String

like today's youth, all you have to do is look at the parents to see why kids turned out like they did.

Better to build a boy, than repair a man.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Better to build a boy, than repair a man.


----------



## Four (Dec 4, 2012)

I know this is somewhat of a tangent, but i find it interesting the reasons why the "f-word" is considered a curse word, or taboo..

It pretty much comes down to sexual repression stemming from judao-christian influence on culture.

for example, cultures in which the body is not a source of embarrassment, and sex isn't something that's hidden and shameful.. these cultures tend to not have curse words like the f word, or curse words that mean to poop, etc.


----------



## Madman (Dec 7, 2012)

Four said:


> I know this is somewhat of a tangent, but i find it interesting the reasons why the "f-word" is considered a curse word, or taboo..
> 
> It pretty much comes down to sexual repression stemming from judao-christian influence on culture.
> 
> for example, cultures in which the body is not a source of embarrassment, and sex isn't something that's hidden and shameful.. these cultures tend to not have curse words like the f word, or curse words that mean to poop, etc.



Our culture has chosen to put restraints on vulgar speech and has chosen which words are vulgar.

I don't believe our culture views the body as an embarrassment or sex as shameful, it is just private.


----------



## Four (Dec 7, 2012)

Madman said:


> Our culture has chosen to put restraints on vulgar speech and has chosen which words are vulgar.



Which is all heavily influenced by religion, and specifically Christianity's influence on western culture.

We say things like "darn" because of the belief in he11.. without a society believing in a potentially negative afterlife, why would this be vulgar? we wouldn't use the word let along have it be vulgar.. same if we say "go to h311" etc



Madman said:


> I don't believe our culture views the body as an embarrassment or sex as shameful, it is just private.



Sure we do, we have all sorts of limitations on nudity, we hide children from it until a certain age with age restrictions on movies etc....  We would rather show a 10 year old a shoot'm up murder movie over a movie that shows a nipple... its all heavily influenced on Christianity.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 7, 2012)

In Eden, wasn't the reason for covering the nakedness "Shame".  I thought it was associated with someone committing a sin and God introduced "shame" for a punishment.  At least thats how I remember the story.

Any judgement made on Tillman (or his brother) is beyond me.  Didn't Pat leave the life of luxury and $$$ to fight the enemy?  If that isn't selfless, nothing is.  If either one wanted to use F-bombs and call out the zealots, I've no issue with it.  I don't see how anybody can with a good conscience, unless they walked that mile with them.


----------



## Madman (Dec 7, 2012)

Four said:


> Which is all heavily influenced by religion, and specifically Christianity's influence on western culture.
> 
> We say things like "darn" because of the belief in he11.. without a society believing in a potentially negative afterlife, why would this be vulgar? we wouldn't use the word let along have it be vulgar.. same if we say "go to h311" etc
> 
> ...



There is a difference in inappropriate and vulgar.  Why use "darn it!!!" at all?   It simply shows a persons inability to control themselves. Several non-Christian cultures place great importance on ones ability to show self control.

Historically many cultures have been given to "course talk" which the Christian is advised to abstain. Of course in the "new culture" control is the vulgarity, just look at the occupy crowd.

I will repeat myself, we do not see sex and nudity as vulgar, we see it as a private matter, Holy Scripture says it should be private and our Judeo - Christian culture has chosen to accept that premise.  If you choose to do otherwise have at it.

Violence is a total other topic, to which I will say, many of us choose not partake in entertainment that glorifies that either.

Once again if you choose too, have at it.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Any judgement made on Tillman (or his brother) is beyond me.


You made a judgement on the situation....


> If either one wanted to use F-bombs and call out the zealots, I've no issue with it.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 7, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> If either one wanted to use F-bombs and call out the zealots, I've no issue with it.


What if the "zealots" wanted to use F-bombs to call out Tillman for telling a fellow soldier that "God wasn't going to help him" and for him to "shut is *bleeping* mouth", would that also be ok with you?


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 7, 2012)

Four said:


> Which is all heavily influenced by religion, and specifically Christianity's influence on western culture.
> 
> We say things like "darn" because of the belief in he11.. without a society believing in a potentially negative afterlife, why would this be vulgar? we wouldn't use the word let along have it be vulgar.. same if we say "go to h311" etc
> 
> ...



I think you are talking about morality. Morality is dictated by culture, not religion.

In Japan, there is no nudity in movies, at all. Even their "porn" is heavily censored. Speaking in vulgarities in Japan is a sign of an uneducated person.

There isn't much Christian influence in Japan.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> In Eden, wasn't the reason for covering the nakedness "Shame".  I thought it was associated with someone committing a sin and God introduced "shame" for a punishment.  At least thats how I remember the story.
> 
> Any judgement made on Tillman (or his brother) is beyond me.  Didn't Pat leave the life of luxury and $$$ to fight the enemy?  If that isn't selfless, nothing is.  If either one wanted to use F-bombs and call out the zealots, I've no issue with it.  I don't see how anybody can with a good conscience, unless they walked that mile with them.



I'd say the Tillman boys turned out just fine. The folks that tried to make political and religious hay of his funeral deserved to have the F-bomb and worse dropped on them.


----------

